Ask HN: What are some good to know Rails libraries/gems that one show know? - sdiw
======
kennuzzo
uhh the list can go on forever but this are the gems that I often use in my
projects: devise, omniauth, puma, shrine, pry, sidekiq, curb, pundit,rack-
attack, Oj

